# Cheap Coconut Oil.



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

Just thought I'd share with you all a real bargain I found in Tesco's world food aisle today.

500ml jar of pure coconut oil by KTC for ?1.69!!


----------



## milzy (Aug 9, 2010)

I take it this shizzle is to get a tan with?


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

Will probably help with tanning, not sure I'd want to use it though.....


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

It has to be Extra Virgin Coconut Oil otherwise it's just sh1t!


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

DrHunter said:


> It has to be Extra Virgin Coconut Oil otherwise it's just sh1t!


Nice 1


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Are you using this to cook with, for the health benefits?


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

Yeah, for cooking and in shakes to add cals.


----------



## joe.b (Sep 26, 2009)

i had a tub from holland a barret,used it for cooking,(im on keto)high in sat fat though


----------



## Xdge (May 26, 2011)

They are definitely good for tanning ive used before and sure it worth a try, the skin looks great, hydrate and healthy.. also use it to cook chicken chest, as well on broccoli, veggies etc.. :thumbup1: the extra virgin i'm not sure if its a must, as their claim of how its processed to become extra-virgin still blur.. anyway the possible extra fat to justify that process to be used on coconut will not convert on saturated as others fat do.. so in my point of view, extra virgin is not a must at all. u will get the benefits of it either is extra virgin or not.


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

joe.b said:


> i had a tub from holland a barret,used it for cooking,(im on keto)high in sat fat though


Id normally get mine from HB too, not antmore though. There are some very mixed opinions on "saturated" fats...


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

A little bit of info from http://www.organicfacts.net/organic-oils/organic-coconut-oil/health-benefits-of-coconut-oil.html

Heart Diseases:

There is a misconception spread among many people that coconut oil is not good for the heart. This is because it contains a large quantity of saturated fats. However, coconut oil is beneficial for the heart. It contains about 50% lauric acid, which helps in preventing various heart problems including high cholesterol levels and high blood pressure. The saturated fats present in coconut oil are not harmful as it happens in case of other vegetables oils. It does not lead to increase in LDL levels. It also reduces the incidence of injury in arteries and therefore helps in preventing atherosclerosis.


----------



## Xdge (May 26, 2011)

Mighty Sparrow said:


> A little bit of info from http://www.organicfacts.net/organic-oils/organic-coconut-oil/health-benefits-of-coconut-oil.html
> 
> Heart Diseases:
> 
> There is a misconception spread among many people that coconut oil is not good for the heart. This is because it contains a large quantity of saturated fats. However, coconut oil is beneficial for the heart. It contains about 50% lauric acid, which helps in preventing various heart problems including high cholesterol levels and high blood pressure. The saturated fats present in coconut oil are not harmful as it happens in case of other vegetables oils. It does not lead to increase in LDL levels. It also reduces the incidence of injury in arteries and therefore helps in preventing atherosclerosis.


spot on sparrow.. my old man have been using it for years and he enjoy great heart health, he train with me always when he can and with intensity.. well at 66's old this is not that bad at all!!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Mighty Sparrow said:


> Just thought I'd share with you all a real bargain I found in Tesco's world food aisle today.
> 
> 500ml jar of pure coconut oil by KTC for ?1.69!!


this is crap and should be avoided.....this type of coconut oil is processed and contains non of the health benefits that Virgin coconut oil has, this is why it is so cheap.....this product does not taste or smell like coconut as Virgin coconut oil does and should.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

^ That's what I meant to say, lol, :beer:


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Yeah good quality organic EVCO costs a bit but is worth it...I won't use any other fats for cooking now.


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

I see, looks like its going to be for tanning after all!!

Bring on the virgins....


----------



## helicopter (Jun 21, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> this is crap and should be avoided.....this type of coconut oil is processed and contains non of the health benefits that Virgin coconut oil has, this is why it is so cheap.....this product does not taste or smell like coconut as Virgin coconut oil does and should.


where do you get your coconut oil from?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

helicopter said:


> where do you get your coconut oil from?


i get it from Cardiff Sport Nutrition mate same place i get my macadamia oil......


----------



## Xdge (May 26, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> this is crap and should be avoided.....this type of coconut oil is processed and contains non of the health benefits that Virgin coconut oil has, this is why it is so cheap.....this product does not taste or smell like coconut as Virgin coconut oil does and should.


yep right mate, as i said my old man use it for years and always complain that has a lot of crap around... coz of the growing market for coconut products these days due the benefits of it and feedback the tendency is that poor quality products hit all around... we should be aware and research about the company which produces it, verify if the producer is regulated etc.. it is a must research enough before even think in try, as everything else in life!! :thumbup1:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Xdge said:


> yep right mate, as i said my old man use it for years and always complain that has a lot of crap around... coz of the growing market for coconut products these days due the benefits of it and feedback the tendency is that poor quality products hit all around... we should be aware and research about the company which produces it, verify if the producer is regulated etc.. it is a must research enough before even think in try, as everything else in life!! :thumbup1:


agreed and there is no such thing as EXTRA Virgin Coconut oil only Virgin Coconut oil so dont be conned into paying for that little extra


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

My bad, it's not extra, just says organic.


----------

